# High school grudges



## vraiblonde

Anyone still have them?

We're planning our 35th reunion and last night there was a bit of an explosion between a couple of classmates that has apparently been simmering for 35 years.    Hell, I don't remember who I hated yesterday, let alone 35 years ago.


----------



## PsyOps

vraiblonde said:


> Anyone still have them?
> 
> We're planning our 35th reunion and last night there was a bit of an explosion between a couple of classmates that has apparently been simmering for 35 years.   *Hell, I don't remember who I hated yesterday*, let alone 35 years ago.



Whew.... good!  You've forgotten that you hate me.


----------



## PsyOps

I had a best friend from elementary school through jr high.  We lived two houses away from each other.  When we went to high school he got his driver's license before me, and his parents gave him a car. He promised me a front seat ride to school every day.  As he made new friends (as did I) in high school, that front seat became a back seat, and eventually I was riding the bus.  Our friendship dissolved.  We were in band and played hockey together and held a pretty deep contempt for each other through high school.  We went on to college, I went in the military and we never had contact with each other over the next 25+ years.  We have since seen each other during reunions and other gatherings and I still consider him a good friend.  We grew up and realized our past and friendship was an important part of our lives; despite the nonsense of growing apart.  It's just a part of life.

I don't get holding grudges.  It solves nothing other than make you miserable.  I appreciate the people I was and am friends with because they influenced my life in some small or large way that led me to the place I'm in today; and I think I'm in a pretty good place.


----------



## BadGirl

vraiblonde said:


> Anyone still have them?
> 
> We're planning our 35th reunion and last night there was a bit of an explosion between a couple of classmates that has apparently been simmering for 35 years.    Hell, I don't remember who I hated yesterday, let alone 35 years ago.


That woman in your group is seriously crazy!  I've seen her posts, and for her to harbor her level of resentment is staggering.  If I were you all, I wouldn't want her sorry ass there, anyway.


----------



## vraiblonde

BadGirl said:


> That woman in your group is seriously crazy!  I've seen her posts, and for her to harbor her level of resentment is staggering.  If I were you all, I wouldn't want her sorry ass there, anyway.



Which woman?  There are a couple of them who could use some time on the couch.  

This particular brouhaha was between two guys.  I think someone might have been drinking a bit last night and judgment was impaired.  At least I hope that's what it was.


----------



## vraiblonde

BadGirl said:


> That woman in your group is seriously crazy!  I've seen her posts, and for her to harbor her level of resentment is staggering.  If I were you all, I wouldn't want her sorry ass there, anyway.



Nevermind, I just looked and realized you're talking about Carolyn.  Yeah, she has a few issues going on.


----------



## Bann

I saw that reunion tread!


----------



## sockgirl77

I ran into an old high school "enemy" at a prayer service on Monday. I hugged her as a condolence for her loss. I cannot remember exactly why I hated her so much 20+ years and felt compelled to hug. 

I went to my 20 year reunion last year. I'm going to my fiancé's 20 year reunion this year. I can say that I really do not care who I had issues with in high school. With the exception of the people that haven't amounted to jacksh!t in the past 20 years, I will say hello to anyone that I run into. In St. Mary's County, going to Wal*Mart is like going to a high school reunion. Never fails.


----------



## RoseRed

My high school rival committed suicide many years ago.


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> Hell, I don't remember who I hated yesterday, let alone 35 years ago.



That would be me too.  My 40th is coming up this fall....


----------



## GWguy

My 45th is next year.  I didn't have any enemies, per se.  I just disliked everyone!  Mine was a class of apathy in all respects.  Our 35th reunion came, few showed.  But everyone is hyped up, let's make a video and slideshow and make the next reunion a really big event!!  Someone took all our email addresses for updates.  Haven't heard a word from anyone since the day after that 35th event.  I don't think I'll be going to the 45th or 50th.  Such a letdown.

I did my part, tho.  For the 35th, I used our class senior picture from our DC trip and blew it up to 3 x 30 feet and hung it on the wall.  That was a hit!


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> Mine was a class of apathy in all respects.  Our 35th reunion came, few showed.



Mine was the opposite of that. Very tight-knit class.  Rural farming community....many of us had been classmates and friends since 1st grade. I missed the 35th, which was very low key anyway. But the 30th was a bigger deal and something just over 50% of the original class total showed up for that one.


----------



## rack'm

RoseRed said:


> My high school rival committed suicide many years ago.



That had to be hard on you 


I found out a couple years ago that one of my classmates still holds an unhealthy hatred for me.........I don't get it :shrug:


----------



## Larry Gude

When my 20th was coming around, it became obvious to me, real quick, there were a LOT of reasons I hadn't stayed in contact with those I'd not stayed in contact with and a lot of reasons I did stay in contact with those I did. It is beyond me the attraction of getting together with people you, very normally, have had nothing to do with all these years. I suppose if high school was the apogee of my life I might feel differently but even then...how sad? 

I barely have enough time for the friends and family I have. In fact, I have nowhere near enough time for them. The idea of taking a minute of that to see good ol' what's his face or see that our head cheerleader is now 52 and looks 62, or to reminisce about that day in shop or the big game, as I say, I haven't kept up because there wasn't any interest THEN. Time has not made me nostalgic. 

In any event, carry on and enjoy! Fascinating to ponder!


----------



## Larry Gude

rack'm said:


> I found out a couple years ago that one of my classmates still holds an unhealthy hatred for me.........I don't get it :shrug:



Seriously. All I have to do is spend 5 seconds remembering how stupid and immature I was then. How the heck does anyone retain that 'ability' over time? Frozen moments??? I could be best friends with some folks I didn't much care for but, again, my life is pretty full as is and I have nowhere near the time I'd like for the people I REALLY like.


----------



## Grumpy

Need to put "Glory Days" as background music for this tread..


----------



## RoseRed

rack'm said:


> That had to be hard on you
> 
> 
> I found out a couple years ago that one of my classmates still holds an unhealthy hatred for me.........I don't get it :shrug:



Not at all.  I hadn't seen her since high school.  It was much later I found out she hung herself.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Not at all.  I hadn't seen her since high school.  It was much later I found out she hung herself.



:blackheart:


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> :blackheart:



Yes.


----------



## Misfit

My HS rival was paralyzed in a hit and run by my car.


----------



## rack'm

Misfit said:


> My HS rival was paralyzed in a hit and run by my car.


----------



## RoseRed

Misfit said:


> My HS rival was paralyzed in a hit and run by my car.


----------



## BadGirl

vraiblonde said:


> Nevermind, I just looked and realized you're talking about Carolyn.  Yeah, she has a few issues going on.



Yes, Carolyn.  :craycray:


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:


> Anyone still have them?



The only grudge I had was with a girl who (I felt) wanted to beat me up most of my high school years.  She scared the crap out of me.  She also happens to be the cousin of who was my High School BFF.  Went back home and met up with the both of them and the girl who I always thought wanted to kill me is not so bad, and is genuinely kind and wonderful person.  We had a good laugh over it all.


----------



## Hank




----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> View attachment 112596




Speak for yourself.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

People actually had high school rivals outside of movies?


----------



## Vince

vraiblonde said:


> Anyone still have them?
> 
> We're planning our 35th reunion and last night there was a bit of an explosion between a couple of classmates that has apparently been simmering for 35 years.   *Hell, I don't remember who I hated yesterday, let alone 35 years ago*.


   I hardly remember who I went to High School with.


----------



## vraiblonde

PeoplesElbow said:


> People actually had high school rivals outside of movies?



Right?  I didn't.  I had people I didn't like or was feuding with for some reason, but never anyone who was my mortal enemy or that I even remember 35 years later.  Or 10 minutes later.


----------



## acommondisaster

Misfit said:


> My HS rival was paralyzed in a hit and run by my car.



I'm making 2 posts....first..about this. My classmates - Twins and their best friend out drinking one night. Best friend wrecks the car, one of the twins is killed.  A few years after graduation, the driver becomes a paraplegic in a diving accident. Fast forward about 8 years - surviving twin and paraplegic have become friends again and hang out together. Twin takes wheelchair bound best friend out fishing (it's Wisconsin), forgets to set the brake on the car -  as he's getting all of the gear out, the car rolls over and kills the wheelchair bound twin killer friend. Nothing suspicious about it, a true accident.   Maybe grudges are best left intact.


----------



## acommondisaster

I was pretty much bullied in school. No idea why, I've never had a problem making friends, having boyfriends, once I left my hometown. Although I had a great group of friends in school, it wasn't just a case of being ignored or being an outcast, it was ugly remarks and  constant teasing. Anyhow, when I get friend requests on facebook from these people (nearly 40 years later) I do wonder if they remember how cruel they were, though I've never asked. I have enjoyed the FB friendships I've made with them and it's all pretty much water under the bridge (it's been nearly 40 years for crying out loud).  

 I've only been to one reunion - my 20th - and I really do recommend that people go - they can be a lot of fun.  There was one "boy" who was especially cruel - I don't think we ever had an encounter in school other than his opportunities for teasing - so after a few beers, I kept asking everyone when he'd gotten out of jail. Of course, he'd never been, but I did have fun with it and I never let on that it was a joke. Felt good.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> Anyone still have them?
> 
> We're planning our 35th reunion and last night there was a bit of an explosion between a couple of classmates that has apparently been simmering for 35 years.    Hell, I don't remember who I hated yesterday, let alone 35 years ago.



For some strange reason - when I went to look people up on the Internet - I found that most of the people I had any kind of problem with had died a long time ago.
Some of them I had to actually ask people about, because I couldn't find them *anywhere*. One of them told me "oh he died a couple years after graduation. Very sad."

I remember one crush I had on a girl - took her out on a date, whereupon one of her male friends crashed it, and she went home with him. Yep. They both died twenty years ago. Long gone.

But it's been so long since high school, I'm pretty sure any reunion would mostly include people I've long since forgotten, or never knew. I've seen the lists of past reunions - out of a graduating class of 250-300, maybe 20 show up, and I don't know any of them.

And - well - I just don't care. It's been too long. If they were old friends long gone, I'd love to see them, but mostly, it would be people I don't know.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> For some strange reason - when I went to look people up on the Internet - I found that most of the people I had any kind of problem with had died a long time ago.
> Some of them I had to actually ask people about, because I couldn't find them *anywhere*. One of them told me "oh he died a couple years after graduation. Very sad."
> 
> I remember one crush I had on a girl - took her out on a date, whereupon one of her male friends crashed it, and she went home with him. Yep. They both died twenty years ago. Long gone.



Tell us more about this cult you were in....




I enjoy my reunions.  People I didn't really know in high school have turned out to be pretty cool and it's good seeing the ones I did hang out with but lost touch with.


----------



## Vince

vraiblonde said:


> *Anyone still have them?*
> We're planning our 35th reunion and last night there was a bit of an explosion between a couple of classmates that has apparently been simmering for 35 years.    Hell, I don't remember who I hated yesterday, let alone 35 years ago.


Nah.  Wasn't very popular in High School.  The only kid I had a problem with, I threw down the steps going to the gym locker room.  No more problem.  And I don't even remember his name.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> Tell us more about this cult you were in....



From the age of about 20, to about 30. High school didn't really figure in there anywhere.

To be fair, *socially*, it was a good time for me. The problems came from the leadership on up, and their decisions and control. But the individuals down on my level, the rank and file, most of them were pretty cool and we have a lot of fun.

And if it hadn't been for them, I'd still be this sourpuss loner who'd barely ever gone on a date - when I was in that cult, I went out a few times a month, a feat I never duplicated.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> From the age of about 20, to about 30. High school didn't really figure in there anywhere.
> 
> To be fair, *socially*, it was a good time for me. The problems came from the leadership on up, and their decisions and control. But the individuals down on my level, the rank and file, most of them were pretty cool and we have a lot of fun.
> 
> And if it hadn't been for them, I'd still be this sourpuss loner who'd barely ever gone on a date - when I was in that cult, I went out a few times a month, a feat I never duplicated.



I was just making a joke about how all your enemies died.


----------



## BlueSunday

I think people have to realize High School stunk for almost everyone.Look at the way it is set up whether it was a four year situation or as in my case a three year Jr&Sr High school situation high school is a terrible time ,period.If you weren't worried about fitting in you aren't being honest with yourself be it with older kids ,sports teams ,clubs class's and God forbid you had a older brother or sister in school with you or worse yet a graduated legend in their own right that every teacher knew and add into this puberty and high school was hell for everyone.


----------



## Dupontster

You bunch of freakin kids.. I am having my 50th this summer.. Hell, I don't even remember graduating let alone who I hated and who hated me. I am going just to see who actually did hate me and who I actually hated. Hope I recognize them..


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> I was just making a joke about how all your enemies died.



:shrug:

I only ever had one "enemy" in school, and I didn't even know he was one until I'd known him for quite some time. I just didn't know that messing with me was such a priority to him, and since he was a rich popular kid, athletic and the girls liked him - I just never understood what kind of threat I posed.

I got over it eventually. It kind of helped that when my sister entered high school, he was entirely smitten with her - and after a few dates, she saw through him completely. It was kind of funny to see the dance between them, where he'd flirt as though he still had a chance, and she'd coyly slam him to the curb.


----------



## PrchJrkr

BlueSunday said:


> I think people have to realize High School stunk for almost everyone.Look at the way it is set up whether it was a four year situation or as in my case a seven year Jr&Sr High school situation high school is a terrible time ,period.If you weren't worried about fitting in you aren't being honest with yourself be it with older kids ,sports teams ,clubs class's and God forbid you had a older brother or sister in school with you or worse yet a graduated legend in their own right that every teacher knew and add into this puberty and high school was hell for everyone.



I'm glad I wasn't in the  click...


----------



## PrchJrkr

Dupontster said:


> You bunch of freakin kids.. I am having my 50th this summer.. Hell, I don't even remember graduating let alone who I hated and who hated me. I am going just to see who actually did hate me and who I actually hated. Hope I recognize them..



At your age, I'd be surprised if more than a dozen remember graduating, much less, when. 

I saw your better half Friday. You are blessed, indeed.


----------



## vraiblonde

I wasn't in a "clique" when I was in school.  My friends were all over the place, from brains to nerds to jocks to stoners.  I was very much then like I am today - it took me a long time to grow into my personality.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

BlueSunday said:


> I think people have to realize High School stunk for almost everyone.Look at the way it is set up whether it was a four year situation or as in my case a three year Jr&Sr High school situation high school is a terrible time ,period.If you weren't worried about fitting in you aren't being honest with yourself be it with older kids ,sports teams ,clubs class's and God forbid you had a older brother or sister in school with you or worse yet a graduated legend in their own right that every teacher knew and add into this puberty and high school was hell for everyone.



There are a lot of people that peaked in high school,  I ended up going to college with a few and they didn't know how to handle not being the center of attention, flamed out, and got fat etc.


----------



## acommondisaster

My class has a formal reunion every 10 years - used to have them every 5 but people said "enough" - from what I hear, they also usually get together every few years and go to Homecoming - and nearly 45 years later, they still get trashed.  

Our class was the biggest - 300+ and the reunions are usually full events - about 150+ people, though from what I've heard, there are a lot of "crashers" from the class before and after ours.  Teachers as well, though most are gone now.  My 20th was fun - I plan on going to the next one to see who all these FB people are  - they've decided with so many crashers, it's going to be a combined year reunion, since I guess we're the only class that gets a good turnout. Funny thing is, when we were in school, we were kind of the loser class.


----------



## BlueSunday

Just seems to me that the people we thought were the "cool ones" were just as scared as everyone else.


----------



## withrespect

I wasn't bullied in high school... but middle school was a very VERY different story.  I went to middle school overseas in Yokosuka, Japan.  Yes, it was a DoD school... but I was a minority.  The school was comprised of mostly Philippinos and other Asian descents. I was bullied. my sister was bullied. I have been the same height since I was 11... I am 5'6'' and I was a fully-developed woman with 36D breasts in 6th grade.  I was very overweight with incredibly thick glasses.  My hair was very long... past my butt - I had never had a haircut. The bullying was so bad that one day I was sitting in my chair at school and this Philippino girl snipped off a chunk of my long raven-black locks. The school did nothing to punish her.  I moved to the United States... lost a bunch of weight... got contact lenses... changed my hairstyle...learned to apply makeup ... and holy-crap... I became popular in High School in the US.  It was like Bizzaro-World to me because of what I went through.  I remember the first time a boy asked me to be his girlfriend, I asked him if it was some sort of sick joke. I was screwed up in the head for a while because of middle school bullying. Luckily - I will never have to have a reunion with those people.  Some of them have contacted me and apologized and I have gotten the "OMG you look so different."  It feels good and I try to chalk it up to kids were just being kids and kids are mean... but it affected me.  It still affects me sometimes.  I still have self-esteem issues and when I put on a little weight I feel like I am turning into "that girl" again. It's bad news bears man.


----------



## GURPS

withrespect said:


> It still affects me sometimes.  I still have self-esteem issues and when I put on a little weight I feel like I am turning into "that girl" again. It's bad news bears man.






Awww


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> I was screwed up in the head for a while because of middle school bullying.


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


>



What? I'm serious... it's the absolute goddamn truth.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> What? I'm serious... it's the absolute goddamn truth.



  language!


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> language!



When have you ever known me to talk like a ####ing lady, eh?


----------



## GURPS

withrespect said:


> When have you ever known me to talk like a ####ing lady, eh?








now throw your coffee at him


----------



## GWguy

warneckutz said:


>



Ah.  The resident 98 lb weakling chimes in.......  You were bullied unmercifully, weren't you?


----------



## withrespect

GWguy said:


> Ah.  The resident 98 lb weakling chimes in.......  You were bullied unmercifully, weren't you?



My guess is he has always been beautiful.


----------



## mAlice

I don't remember any major issues between any of my classmates.  I've spoken with several classmates that were the "odd" girl or guy out back in the day, for one reason or another, and they dont' harbor any ill will towards classmates that picked on them or just ignored them.  I remember leaving with some mild animosity between me and a few other students, but we've also grown up and gotten over the teenage angst and stupidity.  Even better, the 3 high schools in our district celebrate their reunions together because we all had someone from another school that we hung out with or dated.


----------



## warneckutz

GWguy said:


> Ah.  The resident 98 lb weakling chimes in.......  You were bullied unmercifully, weren't you?



Easy tough guy...


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> My guess is he has always been beautiful.



Only after high school


----------



## GWguy

warneckutz said:


> Easy tough guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113693



I didn't think I needed to tell you I was joking.......  

And BTW, that Bugs saying is one of my favorites....


----------



## warneckutz

GWguy said:


> I didn't think I needed to tell you I was joking.......
> 
> And BTW, that Bugs saying is one of my favorites....



Oh, I know!  ... that phrase came to mind immediately so I *HAD* to use it.

(I can't believe a thread not in the political sewer is going to make it close to 3 pages)


----------



## Misfit

warneckutz said:


> I can't believe a thread not in the political sewer is going to make it close to 3 pages




So, who are you voting for?  :flush:


----------



## Hank

warneckutz said:


> Oh, I know!  ... that phrase came to mind immediately so I *HAD* to use it.
> 
> (I can't believe a thread not in the political sewer is going to make it close to 3 pages)



Well, Obama is trying to take away your right to use that Bugs Bunny phrase..... Wake up white people!!!


----------



## Restitution

withrespect said:


> I wasn't bullied in high school... but middle school was a very VERY different story.  I went to middle school overseas in Yokosuka, Japan.  Yes, it was a DoD school... but I was a minority.  The school was comprised of mostly Philippinos and other Asian descents. I was bullied. my sister was bullied. I have been the same height since I was 11... I am 5'6'' and I was a fully-developed woman with 36D breasts in 6th grade.  I was very overweight with incredibly thick glasses.  My hair was very long... past my butt - I had never had a haircut. The bullying was so bad that one day I was sitting in my chair at school and this Philippino girl snipped off a chunk of my long raven-black locks. The school did nothing to punish her.  I moved to the United States... lost a bunch of weight... got contact lenses... changed my hairstyle...learned to apply makeup ... and holy-crap... I became popular in High School in the US.  It was like Bizzaro-World to me because of what I went through.  I remember the first time a boy asked me to be his girlfriend, I asked him if it was some sort of sick joke. I was screwed up in the head for a while because of middle school bullying. Luckily - I will never have to have a reunion with those people.  Some of them have contacted me and apologized and I have gotten the "OMG you look so different."  It feels good and I try to chalk it up to kids were just being kids and kids are mean... but it affected me.  It still affects me sometimes.  I still have self-esteem issues and when I put on a little weight I feel like I am turning into "that girl" again. It's bad news bears man.



Was the boy the captain of the football team? Tall, dark, and handsome?

Wasn't this the storyline to every teen angst/ugly duckling movie in the 80's and 90's? :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

Restitution said:


> Was the boy the captain of the football team? Tall, dark, and handsome?
> 
> Wasn't this the storyline to every teen angst/ugly duckling movie in the 80's and 90's? :shrug:



Living overseas, learning how it feels to be a minority, being bullied and yes-racially bullied, changing your image when you move somewhere else and becoming popular? Where is that movie? 


He was on the football team... not the captain.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> What? I'm serious... it's the absolute goddamn truth.



I totally get it.  I was picked on terribly because I was so tiny and an easy target.  It also didn't help that my younger sister was so popular.  I'd get the stinkeye comments, You're so-an-so's sister!?!


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> I totally get it.  I was picked on terribly because I was so tiny and an easy target.  It also didn't help that my younger sister was so popular.  I'd get the stinkeye comments, You're so-an-so's sister!?!



  I got that too.  My older bro was very athletic, on the high school gymnastics team (rings, floor ex), first freshman to ever make the Springfield Mass College Exhibition Team.  And I ......... wasn't.  "You're (name)'s brother?  What happened to you?  He get all the good genes?"


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> I got that too.  My older bro was very athletic, on the high school gymnastics team (rings, floor ex), first freshman to ever make the Springfield Mass College Exhibition Team.  And I ......... wasn't.  "You're (name)'s brother?  What happened to you?  He get all the good genes?"





Did you catch the part about my YOUNGER sister?  I was in 8th grade when she stared 6th at the same school.  I was a shamed 8th grader.


----------



## Dakota

vraiblonde said:


> I wasn't in a "clique" when I was in school.  My friends were all over the place, from brains to nerds to jocks to stoners.  I was very much then like I am today - it took me a long time to grow into my personality.



Wow, same here...  sinner to saint


Now as to the thread subject, I was picked on terribly by this guy in middle school and a few years ago, he got on FB telling us he was going to be doing an internet radio show interview.  I tuned in and he sat there and told the lady interviewing him how *HE* had been picked on all his life.  I never saw that; all I remember is that he was the jerk who picked. 

A few months later the subject came up while I was out with friends and many said when they heard him say that, they almost fell on the floor.  Apparently he was a dick to many growing up.  The sad part is this guy is a genius.  He seriously has a genius IQ either near or over 200 but doesn't have one lick of common damn sense.   

It is hard to hold a grudge against a genius who lacks common sense, 10 or 11 kids and 5 ex wives who is a constantly unemployed with a PhD.  Seems like karma did him well.  :shrug:


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Did you catch the part about my YOUNGER sister?  I was in 8th grade when she stared 6th at the same school.  I was a shamed 8th grader.



Yeah, I did.  My younger brother was also very popular and athletic.  Just good fortune for me that I was out of high school before he was a freshman.  I never would have lived it down.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Yeah, I did.  My younger brother was also very popular and athletic.  Just good fortune for me that I was out of high school before he was a freshman.  I never would have lived it down.





Not long after that started, I moved in with my Dad and attended a new school and I was all of the sudden popular.  It was really weird.


----------



## Misfit

I was picked on because I was a nerd. I once got put into weekend detention in the high school library because I put a flare gun in my locker and it went off.  I got an F, I couldn’t have it and I know my parents wouldn’t have it. Even if I aced the rest of the semester, I'd still only of had a B and everything would be ruined for me.


----------



## warneckutz

Misfit said:


> I was picked on because I was a nerd. I once got put into weekend detention in the high school library because I put a flare gun in my locker and it went off.  I got an F, I couldn’t have it and I know my parents wouldn’t have it. Even if I aced the rest of the semester, I'd still only of had a B and everything would be ruined for me.



 I was picked on for being a nerd as well... Not much has changed these days...


----------



## littlelady

warneckutz said:


> I was picked on for being a nerd as well... Not much has changed these days...



Thanks for explaining why you are such an arsehole on this forum.  Poor baby.


----------



## warneckutz

littlelady said:


> Thanks for explaining why you are such an arsehole on this forum.  Poor baby.



Says the drunken twit with a pill problem...


----------



## RoseRed

Misfit said:


> I was picked on because I was a nerd. I once got put into weekend detention in the high school library because I put a flare gun in my locker and it went off.  I got an F, I couldn’t have it and I know my parents wouldn’t have it. Even if I aced the rest of the semester, I'd still only of had a B and everything would be ruined for me.



Flare gun!?!  Ameture!  A friend of mine had a sawed off shotgun in his locker.  He blew off half of the stone trashcan encasement, right outside the Dean's office!  Good times!


----------



## warneckutz

RoseRed said:


> Flare gun!?!  Ameture!  A friend of mine had a sawed off shotgun in his locker.  He blew off half of the stone trashcan encasement, right outside the Dean's office!  Good times!



Good Lord


----------



## RoseRed

warneckutz said:


> Good Lord



I have had some crazy friends!  Unfortunately, Doug died a few years back in Hawaii.    He was like a big brother to me back in the day.


----------



## warneckutz

RoseRed said:


> I have had some crazy friends!  Unfortunately, Doug died a few years back in Hawaii.    He was like a big brother to me back in the day.



Sorry to hear that.  I can't think of anything that even comes close to rivaling a shotgun story... you win.


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> I was picked on for being a nerd as well... Not much has changed these days...



I have known you for... what? 13 years now? I have never known anyone to pick on you.  Both men and women go absolutely Gaga over you so


----------



## RoseRed

warneckutz said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I can't think of anything that even comes close to rivaling a shotgun story... you win.





We also used to cut school to go up in the Santa Cruz Mountains to ride dirt bikes, go shooting and drink beer.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> I have known you for... what? 13 years now? I have never known anyone to pick on you.  Both men and women go absolutely Gaga over you so



I was being modest...


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> I was being modest...



You are beautiful...


----------



## vraiblonde

Most of my classmates have aged quite well, especially the women.  Several of them look like slightly older versions of their teenage selves, and a bunch more blossomed as adults.  I have to say, it's pretty sweet to see that mouseburger girl and nerdy little guy grow into  with happy and successful lives.

One of the women on our reunion committee - the one with the control issues who is making the rest of us want to punch her - keeps promoting this idea that because we all went to high school together (even though we didn't even all know each other because it was a big school) that somehow binds us.  And that's fine, but she harps it so much it's become ridiculous.  So many of us bugged out after graduation for college or the military or whatever and lost touch with classmates that now it's not really a "oh, must come see old friends!" deal and more of a "eh, why not" thing.

So how many of you keep in touch with your high school classmates?  I kept in touch with only one of them - who also happened to become my sister-in-law - until I got on Facebook.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:


> So how many of you keep in touch with your high school classmates?  I kept in touch with only one of them - who also happened to become my sister-in-law - until I got on Facebook.



I lost touch with them for many years, but social media has made it easy to reconnect with them, and I've been in touch with most of them for several years now, and one HS friend has even come up for a week to visit.  I'd like to get back for a reunion one of these years, before we all die.


----------



## withrespect

mAlice said:


> I lost touch with them for many years, but social media has made it easy to reconnect with them, and I've been in touch with most of them for several years now, and one HS friend has even come up for a week to visit.  I'd like to get back for a reunion one of these years, *before we all die*.



This statement made me sad.


----------



## mAlice

withrespect said:


> This statement made me sad.



It is sad.  I'm on a couple of FB Home Town and HS pages, and the mods post the obits, and another girl from my school made a "memorial" video with all the classmates we've lost.  Some were friends, some I just remember from passing them in the halls.  I'd really like to get to a reunion soon.


----------



## Misfit

vraiblonde said:


> Most of my classmates have aged quite well, especially the women.  Several of them look like slightly older versions of their teenage selves, and a bunch more blossomed as adults.



Can you post pictures of them so we can rate them?


----------



## withrespect

mAlice said:


> It is sad.  I'm on a couple of FB Home Town and HS pages, and the mods post the obits, and another girl from my school made a "memorial" video with all the classmates we've lost.  Some were friends, some I just remember from passing them in the halls.  I'd really like to get to a reunion soon.



I think we have lost 9 in the 13 years I have been out of school.  Mostly drugs...one heart attack at a baseball game... one died in his sleep... etc. I'm very sorry to hear of your friends and acquaintances passing.  Even though you don't see or speak to them... it seems to leave a void. My condolences, sincerely.


----------



## mAlice

withrespect said:


> I think we have lost 9 in the 13 years I have been out of school.  Mostly drugs...one heart attack at a baseball game... one died in his sleep... etc. I'm very sorry to hear of your friends and acquaintances passing.  Even though you don't see or speak to them... it seems to leave a void. My condolences, sincerely.



Thank you WR.  I don't mourn them.  We weren't that close.  Just high school buds, class mates, the one's that I did know.  That said, I was much closer to the one's that are still alive, and a few of them, I'd be very sad to not see them again, should they pass before I got back down there.  I have no misconceptions about death.  Nobody gets out alive.  Death is a fact of life.  I can say, though, that I don't know of any that died of drug overdoses or any kind of violence, outside of the vehicular type.  Most died of heart attacks and the usual illnesses that take people when they are still on the young side of old.


----------



## withrespect

mAlice said:


> Thank you WR.  I don't mourn them.  We weren't that close.  Just high school buds, class mates, the one's that I did know.  That said, I was much closer to the one's that are still alive, and a few of them, I'd be very sad to not see them again, should they pass before I got back down there.  I have no misconceptions about death.  Nobody gets out alive.  Death is a fact of life.  I can say, though, that I don't know of any that died of drug overdoses or any kind of violence, outside of the vehicular type.  Most died of heart attacks and the usual illnesses that take people when they are still on the young side of old.



One girl I went to school with did get shot in the head and killed. She was a grade behind me I think.  It was so shocking.


----------



## mAlice

withrespect said:


> One girl I went to school with did get shot in the head and killed. She was a grade behind me I think.  It was so shocking.



The most disturbing death of a classmate was a victim of Gerald Stanos (serial killer).  Mary Carol Maher was one of my classmates, and one of his victims.  Just a few years out of high school, she was a student at the community college.  It could have been any one of us girls.


----------



## withrespect

mAlice said:


> The most disturbing death of a classmate was a victim of Gerald Stanos (serial killer).  Mary Carol Maher was one of my classmates, and one of his victims.  Just a few years out of high school, she was a student at the community college.  It could have been any one of us girls.



Holy ####!   That is seriously disturbing. Jesus.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Since this thread took a bit of a turn my graduating class of 130 lost two in the past year.  One was due to drunken ATV riding a 2AM.  The other was a girl that lived a couple houses down from me,  we didn't get along as kids but never had a problem since,  she dropped dead of an aneurysm while fixing dinner for her three kids, she was 41.


----------



## GWguy

I only keep in touch with a small number of my class.  Most of the class I had no desire to know then, none now.  Went to a reunion a few years back, very disappointing.  Hardly anyone showed up, and they were still the same jerks, barring a few.  Lost quite a few along the way.  One not too long ago from complications from an accident during an after school event involving alcohol, he was left paralyzed.  Another just last year, my childhood sweetheart.  Died of a brain infection.  Others starting to drop like flies, and most of my class is only around 62 y/o.


----------



## GURPS

GWguy said:


> I only keep in touch with a small number of my class. *Most of the class I had no desire to know then, none now.*


----------



## Bann

Well, I went to school in St. Mary's and graduated from Chopticon HS.  I  have re-connected with quite a few of my HS friends and I must say I rather enjoy keeping in touch with them through FB.  There are some I still communicate with quite often that way since we don't necessarily move in the same social circles.


----------

